# Vanessa curry Kobe's Affair.



## torr (Jul 25, 2005)

Vanessa Curry was one of the Los Angeles Lakers cheerleaders. Also known as the Laker girls. She's also supposedly cheered for Kobe Bryant off the court. These are rumors but im pretty sure its real. 


Like i said Kobe hasn't cleared up the rumors. and also her link on the laker website was disabled.
so ironically after these rumors spread. If you dont belive me google up her name.

here's a pic


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Please, go away.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

LOL. He's not going to last long on these boards.

This rumor was debunked weeks ago when it came out.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> LOL. *He*'s not going to last long on these boards.
> 
> This rumor was debunked weeks ago when it came out.


_She_.

*shrugs*


----------



## torr (Jul 25, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Please, go away.


why because i posted a thread thats been posted on every other website.
As much as you'd like to think Kobe is a perfect angel, he's not.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

King Joseus said:


> _She_.
> 
> *shrugs*


Is her name... Kate? :uhoh:


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

torr said:


> why because i posted a thread thats been posted on every other website.
> As much as you'd like to think Kobe is a perfect angel, he's not.


You're right. I'm sorry, I don't know what I was thinking.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

because this has been posted before and closed because the "source" was some random website called thedirty.com with every other story citing this website. If there any substance to this story it would have been picked up in the month since "the affair." 

"The folks at the Lakers camp claim that Vanessa resigned from the squad on her own so that she could pursue a “hosting career”." 

And now it's time to close this one, because as much as you would like it to be, thedirty.com is not a source of anything that is going to be posted here.



> Kobe Bryant should have been distracted, but the Los Angeles Lakers star was able to put reports that he has had some sort of a sexual affair with Lakers Girl Vanessa Curry. The report comes from a website called The Dirty.Com and has brought threats of a lawsuit from the Kobe Bryant legal team.
> http://www.nationalledger.com/artman/publish/article_272620814.shtml


And for you personally.. I present the cease and desist letter from Kobe's lawyers himself.


----------

